# My poor Mr. Tan Man (Tanner)



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG,,,, Brings back memories as I have been there too. When The husband says "I think you need to look at this"
It is a red flag for me now..It is amazing how much they can bleed ! 
Thank god you were home !


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so glad you were home and he is on the mend keep us posted. Its rough when one of your furry friends is hurt.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

So you guys have no idea what cut him? How scary and what an awesome vet you have to come in and stitch him up after hours. We'd be forced to spend $500 at the ER vet's office.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

no, we don't know what cut him. It could have been something as silly as the frozen ice that was sharp somewhere. We live on 40 acres and he has the run of about 5 acres by the house. Yes, our vet is very good. They are on call on the weekends as where we live there is no Emergency Vet. They are the only vet in town who does "on-call/emergency" visits. Actually, I have no idea what this will cost me. I'm hoping not more than $150.00 (fingers crossed)!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh no. 
I hope it's reasonable too, and he heals up fast!

What a pain.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Tanner is beginning to feel better. Still a little slow, but on the mend.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor baby!! How is he now? I hope all is welll and that Tanner is healing up beautifully. Give him a hug from us!!


----------

